# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Error:The backup set holds a backup of a database other than the existing database

## gsriar

Hi 2 all

i have a backup file of * database named "users" backedup as c:/users.bak*
that was created with *SQL Server 2005 Express Edition*

Know I am using  *SQL Server 2005 enterprise edition*
I made a database with name *users* and then used
*tasks>restore>database and tried to restore c:/users.bak*

but got error: The backup set holds a backup of a database other than the existing 'users' database

The backj up is too neccesary 
play help to recover it


*OTHER additional  Information*:
*1.when i try to restore c:/users.bak*
*the attibutes are:*
users-完整 数据库 备份	Database	Full	ZXZCOM\SQLEXPRESS	users	1	66000000036500037	66000000038300001	66000000036500037	66000000036500037	3/1/2007 8:04:57 AM	3/1/2007 8:04:58 AM	1520128	ZXZCOM\Administrator	3/11/2007 8:04:57 AM

*2. if i take backup of empty database users(which is to be restored) in 2005 enterprise version*
the attributes are:

users-完整 数据库 备份 Full Database Backup	Database	Full	MOHIT	users	1	35000000032300040	35000000034000001	35000000032300040	35000000032300040	7/18/2007 5:18:04 PM	7/18/2007 5:18:05 PM	1395200	HGTECH0\GSR


Thanks

----------


## skhanal

Use RESTORE command WITH REPLACE option, or drop users database from Enterprise edition server and run the restore wizard.

----------


## gsriar

thank skhanal

----------

